# High humidity flowering?



## kanx (Jun 4, 2012)

Was wondering what peoples thoughts on this where.

Ofc in order to even think about this , you need really good ariflow however in theory would it not be better to try and keep a high humidity while flowering to promote the healthyist growth , what really got me thinking this is some of the biggest plants you get grow in the troipcal places.

Ofc any time you have a high humidity you start playing with fire and could end up with mould, however over my time i've noiced within reason as long as there is good air flow, a high humidty in it self isnt bad, truth be told on grows where i've had very low humidity, ive often noticed the quality/smell wasnt quite the best.

Would honestly say dryness is prob one of the biggest things overlooked by people sometimes, alot of times ive places plants close to the bulb, and it wasnt close enough to burn your hand or even light bleach , however it did effect the quality of the flower, one of the worst effected times the plant was litrally dried/cured still on the plant(litrally picked a dry top off crumbled it into a joint , and it wasnt the worst ive had shall I say , was a very strange one.


----------



## problemsolver (Jun 4, 2012)

Only thing I could add to this is that I'll get a little less out of them during the humid season. I have pretty good ventilation so I never worry about mold.


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Jun 4, 2012)

I have had high humidity during flowering before and there was no way to really drop the humidity without spending more money so I increased the air flow and evertything was good, so I can support your opinion. BUT, im sure too high of a humidity would be a problem even with amazing airflow. With the humidity too high and the air moving, i would say moisture would be built in the but causing bud rot. and for the tropical plant part.....most are built to survive fungas and infections that plants from the northern hemisphere would die from. and viseversa. interesting post


----------



## kanx (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting point about the plants being used to that environment so better off to fight the problems, however gets me thinking with a bit of messing around that could be worked around.

The only main problem I could really see with this is , if you grow rather large/dense nugs that the inside could mould outwards, which would be very hard to tell, and would suck hard.

This would need to be very large dense nugs for this to even be thought about , even then i wonder how far you could go with good air flow.

I have successfully dried stuff in a dark place that wa 70+% humidity , and not had a problem. Other than the stuff can take a month + to be ready to put in jars.

This ofc came from a 400 w hps grow(so not many monster dense nugs ) which is usually 60% humidity lights on and around about 80% lights off, never in my life have I had a problem with mould, and i check my stuff under small wee led camera thing with a high zoom .


----------

